# What supplements does a natural bodybuilder use ?



## projectaero (May 5, 2007)

Hey guys.
Just curious as to what is classed as a natural bodybuilder?
What supplements do they use ?
I have read a bit saying supplements are usually fine for a natural just not gh etc so would fat burners be classed as a natural bodybuilder supplement ?
Cheers


----------



## Brolly (May 6, 2007)

ok dude... if its called a supplement.. then its for you, if its classified as pro hormone or steroid, then stay away only bitches use that stuff


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 6, 2007)

huhahahahahahaha.. that's so funny. 
no idea why .. funny visual maybe. ( at person coming hm from supplement shopping)


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2007)

projectaero said:


> Hey guys.
> Just curious as to what is classed as a natural bodybuilder?
> What supplements do they use ?
> I have read a bit saying supplements are usually fine for a natural just not gh etc so would fat burners be classed as a natural bodybuilder supplement ?
> Cheers



IMO, anything other than anabolic steroids, hGH, or any other illegal drug, or drug that requires an Rx.


----------



## rmcfar (May 7, 2007)

PRESCRIPTION DIURETICS. Any and all prescription weight-loss substances and diuretics, used for bodybuilding purposes, even when physician-prescribed, are banned by the NANBF. 

EPHEDRINE, EPHEDRA AND ALL RELATED COMPOUNDS are banned effective July 1, 2004. Any athtletes who are NEW to the NANBF must NOT HAVE USED EPHEDRA for AT LEAST SIX (6) MONTHS before joining the NANBF for the FIRST TIME! 

PSYCHOMOTOR STIMULANTS. 

MUSCLE IMPLANTS OF ANY KIND. 

CHEMICALS/DRUGS FOR THE PURPOSE OF DECEIVING OR PASSING THE POLYGRAPH OR URINE TEST. 

CLENBUTEROL AND GHB (since 1992). 

ANY ILLEGAL OR ILLICIT BODYBUILDING DRUG OR SUBSTANCE AS DECREED BY U.S. GOVERNMENT AGENCIES. 

ANY FDA-BANNED SUBSTANCE, EXCEPT IF SPECIFICALLY OTHERWISE INDICATED. 

ANY IOC-BANNED SUBSTANCE, EXCEPT IF SPECIFICALLY OTHERWISE INDICATED.


----------



## rmcfar (May 7, 2007)

sorry for the caps i pulled it directly from the nanbf website


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 7, 2007)

Yeah. Australian health doesn't consider ephidra or any form it too highly neither. They even stopped using it over the counter cough and cold meds because ppl were making into heroin and speed and other illicit street sale cocktails.  Was a big sickly business here for a while. ..but then I don't even like old style asthma meds for similar reasons aswell  .
Back to your regular programming though.


----------

